# A great show day for Marina! 2012 Westminster qualified now and...



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Another Best Junior In Show! :chili:

Marina showed in Merced, Ca today in Junior Showmanship and placed 1st in Open Intermediate in a tough class of 3, then went on to win Best Junior.

So with this win today, she now has her 10 qualifying wins (wins with competition present) for the 2012 Westminster Kennel Club dog show. I knew she'd get her qualifying wins but she got them very quickly. The intermediate class she is in is the toughest class in california so I'm so proud of her for doing so well in it! The qualifying year for Westminster is Oct to Nov, so she really qualified early. This is also her THIRD All-breed Best Junior (her first ever was in Dec) and she also has 2 Best Juniors at the Toy show in Indio. So this is definitely a good year for her so far!!

she showed Lucy today because Andrew had to make an emergency trip to the ER vet yesterday for pooping huge amounts of blood and vomiting, so Lucy stepped in again to fill the spot. What a good girl she is!



























And before they went into the ring. I want to also add that Marina did ALL of the grooming today. Bathed, blow dried, flat iron and topknots. :aktion033: The topknots have been a challenge for her but i think she finally gets it! She also does all the maintenance grooming (keeping her oil, etc)

And videos!
http://youtu.be/zmpst2wUB2s

and 
http://youtu.be/xhlhmKblDdU
Getting her Best Junior ribbon and being announced 









And my poor pathetic Andrew at the ER vet yesterday. He sure wasn't feeling very well!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, Stacy!!! Marina does all her own grooming too??? Better watch out, when she finally gets her driver's license, she won't need mom at all!! :w00t:

What a good decision you made when you decided to get into showing.....wonder what you'd be doing now if you had gotten a designer dog at first instead of Lucy....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Wow, Stacy!!! Marina does all her own grooming too??? Better watch out, when she finally gets her driver's license, she won't need mom at all!! :w00t:
> 
> What a good decision you made when you decided to get into showing.....wonder what you'd be doing now if you had gotten a designer dog at first instead of Lucy....


Yep, she did ALL of the grooming. Usually I do most of the topknots but today she did it all. I needed to 'tough love' her and tell her I wasn't going to help her anymore with them so she had to learn to do them well. She even folded the paper evenly - something that took me a long time to learn!

And I know - wonder what I'd be doing now if I had gotten a maltipoo... I'm just glad Marina has this in her life. It's a very good self-esteem booster for her!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Congratulations to Marina and you Stacy. Look forward to Texas and getting to see her in action in person.
I hope Andrew is O.K.??, IBS or what??


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats to Marina and her mom (and Lucy for being such a GREAT stand-in)!!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a remarkable young lady you have. I look forward to watching her show again.


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Congratulations to Marina on her accomplishments. I hope Andrew is okay.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations to your girls! They are stars!!! I love to watch your daughter, Marina in the ring; she's a pro and handling comes so natural for her. I can't imagine how proud you must be of Marina. :wub: I'm so sorry to hear about Andrew. I hope he's okay and doing better now.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations to you, Marina and the exquisite Lucy! And hugs and kisses to poor baby Andrew. He looks so forlorn...while Lucy looks so happy.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033:

Marina!!! Congratulations!

Outstanding performance!!

:wub::wub::wub: So proud of you!!!!:wub::wub::wub:

Congratulations to Mom and Lucy!!!!
Stacy , you must be extremely proud of Marina and I know the bond you share has created all this magic!
Hugs to Andrew for feeling better soon!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, that's so impressive, Congrats to Marina! and I hope Andrew is OK and feeling better, poor babe.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations Stacy and Marina! I am just blown away at how well Marina is doing!!! Amazing! :cheer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Marina never ceases to amaze, does she? What a wonderful young girl you have, Stacy. 
Congratulations all around!:chili::chili:
I hope little Andrew is ok.:wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

That is sooooo awesome. Huge congrats to Marina on her tremendous accomplishments of qualifying for both Eukanube and Westminster now as well as three Best Junior's in Show to date and the biggest one of all, mastering those Maltese double topknots. They look Fantastic :yahoo:. 

Kisses to dear Andrew. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OH MARINA:hugging:I'm so happy for you and your mom, Congrats. I'm a BIG fan
Lucy is stunning:wub: I hope one day to meet you both and your beautiful babies.
I'm so glad Andrew is ok, how scarey


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations Marina, you are sooooooo wonderful. We are all sooo proud of you and we don't even know you :aktion033:You are one special girl :chili:.Stacy, how do you manage shows and new babies?!!!!!! You are a wonderwoman too.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Marina. How awesome. I wish you'd come over and groom my 3. I hope Andrew is better.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Congrats Marina!! Congrats to you to Stacy!! This is a huge coup for you!! Marina is AMAZING. I'm 24 and I know I couldn't do all of this if I tried lol


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations Marina and Lucy!!! sure hope Andrew feels better. Nothing worse then a man being sick. hahahaha


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Congratulations to Marina! She looks amazing in the ring. I can't wait to see her showing at the AMA specialty! I plan on coming to watch the specialty show Sunday. 

How is Andrew?


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Congrats!!
This is so wonderful!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marina never ceases to amaze me.:chili::chili: So fabulous. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Looks like SM Hot Mamas Part Deux for next Feb.:aktion033:
How's Andrew? I'm worried about him and all your little new babies being around if he's sick. Praying they're all okay. Please let us know Stacy.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow, congratulations Marina! Stacy you must be so proud. I hope to be able to cheer her on at Westminster next year!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations again & again! Marina, we are ALL proud of you, but surely no one as much as your mom is! :aktion033::aktion033:
Kitzi thinks Andrew is just having "mitleid" w/him. :innocent: Or he says "maybe Andy smoked too many cigars over those babies births?" :HistericalSmiley:
He is sending "get well wishes" and "hurry-up" wishes. Please let us know that he is okay when you can breathe!
Hugs to you my friend.:wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you everybody for the nice comments!! We're thrilled!

Also, Andrew is fine today. No more vomiting/bloody poop and he is his normal sweet happy yet goofy self today. His lab work all came back perfect so I'm so glad it was just a scare and nothing serious!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations to Marina. Glad to hear Andrew is OK.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats!!! I'm so proud of Marina and her mama and I'm glad to hear Andrew is okay, poor little guy.:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations Marina!!!!! That is such an amazing accomplishment!!!

Hope Andrew is feeling better!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:celebrate - firewor Congratulations!! :chili: So awesome how well Marina is doing... Can I take some lessons from her before I show at the Specialty please? And good news that Andrew is OK.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi wants to send Andrew a big bowl of Hungarian Goulash---now that he is feeling happy & hungry again!!! Great news Stacy! 
Marina, you really are an accomplished young lady!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

congrats to marina !!! u should be very proud , awesome accomplishments !


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Way to go Marina. I know how proud you are of her. Congrats!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

how is andrew doing ?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Westminster qualified already....AMAZING!!!! We better start planning the SM Hot Mama's night out for 2012!!!!!

Poor Andrew. That last pic breaks my heart. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Congratulations and Kudos to Marina. What a great little handler you've become!!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow! Congrats to Marina and her fabulous success! She's doing a great job, respect! 

Stacy, I'm quite sure you're the proudest mommy ever! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW Congratulations Marina!! I knew we would see you again at Westminster!!! Wonder who you will show. Can't wait to find out!

Hope Andrew is doing better, poor little guy - sounds like he's awfully sick.


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

*:aktion033:Congratulations!:aktion033:*


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this wonderful news!!!!!

*YOU GUYS ROCK!~!~!*

The babies, Marina, and you!!!!!

Such hard work and such wonderful rewards!!!!!

YOU GO GIRLS!!!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations to a beautiful daughter with a special pup.:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Well CONGRATULATIONS to Marina (and of course the old pro Lucy) - that's really cool that she enjoys the showing enough to not only keep it up but keep advancing. When I was that age ... lets just say I was lazy and leave it at that :thumbsup:.

Awww, and poor Andrew. I hope he feels better quickly.


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

Big Congratulations! ) Your maltese looks wonderful!


----------

